# Dtg Epson 1430 ink/cartridges problems



## Mrjackson08 (Dec 5, 2017)

HELP..... I being trying to use my printer for 7 months. When I insert 1 cartridge at a time, the ink light go away and show that the cartridge is empty. When I insert the last cartridge I get all the inks lights back again. 

Things I did..
Replace motherboard 
Replace printer
Replace flat cables
Brought ciss reset board with button
Brought chip resetter( it make unknown cartridge read genuine epson but still showing empty).

Can someone please Help me. Thanks


----------



## Jamesdtg (Nov 1, 2018)

Replaced printer? Can you clarify this?

Why not try replacing ink cartridges themselves. 

Start there.

I would replace Ink Bays next...


----------



## arbitrader (Feb 11, 2020)

Mrjackson08 said:


> HELP..... I being trying to use my printer for 7 months. When I insert 1 cartridge at a time, the ink light go away and show that the cartridge is empty. When I insert the last cartridge I get all the inks lights back again.
> 
> Things I did..
> Replace motherboard
> ...


Hello,

Did you ever resolve this problem? I have the exact same problem. when the last cartridge is inserted, all 6 ink lights come on. I have replaced cable as well as ink detection circuit board, but no difference.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

You are using a Epson 1430 printer as a DTG? How does that even work?....Or do you mean for your positives and all black ink system? I just upgraded to the constant ink system where I can see the ink levels and refill the tanks when low....I did have it go wonky once like my ink was out and had to reset the chip and insert the cartridge set up back in a couple times, but it finally worked.


----------



## arbitrader (Feb 11, 2020)

No, I am not using as DTG, just using Cobra pigment inks to produce heat transfers which were working great until this problem occurred.

Ink cartridges are recognized one at a time, but when a 6th cartridge is installed all ink lights turn on indicating no ink. 

Doesn't matter what order the cartridges are installed. The last one always brings on all 6 of the yellow lights.


----------



## Nasibmengal (Mar 16, 2020)

I have same problem with my printer..any solution


----------



## AZILLION (May 13, 2015)

arbitrader said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you ever resolve this problem? I have the exact same problem. when the last cartridge is inserted, all 6 ink lights come on. I have replaced cable as well as ink detection circuit board, but no difference.


Did you ever fix the problem with your epson 1430 printer where 5 out of 6 ink cartridges work 'till you installed number 6?

I'm having the same issue and about to throw a $2000 printer away.

Any help would be great.

Doug
warddoug at msn dot com


----------

